# horror movie quotes and soundclips



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Im putting together a playlist for my party and got the idea from someone on here to add in the occasional sound clip from a movie eg: "heres johnny",..or "they're coming for you barbara" I'm having a hard time finding clips like that and worried about downloading a virus from the few sites I have found. Does anyone have this type of file or know a good site to download from?? 

thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The clips you're talking about would likely include copyrighted materials. Distribution of those materials would be a violation of forum rules.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

oh well,...scrap that idea,...thanks anyways


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Give some thought to having friends and family record clips for you. Easy to do on a computer with a microphone and they'd be all yours, too


----------

